# Anyone adopted from Africa?



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all 


it's been a while since I was on here, and I've never posted in the adoption thread (that I can recall) so sorry if I ask dumb questions!


So cutting a long one short, we're approved to adopt in France (he's French, I'm English and we live in the Parisian region)  We were approved in December 2013


French post approval process is going nowhere so we started looking abroad. There was a chance that we'd go to Tahiti because they have a system there which in practise means that the BM gives the child up at birth, you keep links with the BF and and it takes 2 years for the adoption to become final. the main issue with this is that it's similar to surrogacy in that the mother could change her mind at the last minute and decide to keep the baby. There's also the small matter of going to Tahiti in order to find your BM. There's no online agency or organisation to assist, it's pot luck if you go there AND meet a mother who wants to give up her child AND that she doesn't change her mind.


Our other option is Togo. There's a long and complicated story there as well. I won't bore you with the bizarre details but it seems that we're close to maybe, just maybe finding our baby there. Thing is it's very difficult to find any online support for people who've already done this in Togo (or just about anywhere else in Africa except for South Africa) so I was wondering if any of you guys have or know anyone who has been through the process in an African country? 


TIA 


Nix


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Han,

Unfortunately we don't have many regular members adopting from overseas atm.
Just a suggestion though, if you use the 'Search' option at the top of the page and play around with different searches, you will find a few posts containing information regarding adopting from Africa.
You will have to scroll through a few pages of search suggestions, and they are mostly quite old threads, but after having a quick look I did notice there are a few, and covering various topics.

I'd normally add some links to help, but they are all so varied and most are quite short threads, so it would be hard for me to know which will help with your specific questions etc.

I hope you find something that will help 

Lots of luck with whichever route you take  

Anj x x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Just sending you some luck and love.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Anjelissa, will see what I can find  

 hi Sausage! Long time no see! Well, not on here anyway  

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*waving*


----------

